# Kangals, Boerboels, Boz Shepherds, CaucasianO vtcharka



## Charles Wrenn (Apr 22, 2008)

I've recently been reading about these dogs and will admitt that I have never heard of any of these dogs until recently. Does anyone have any experiences with these breeds? True Working ability, guardian qualities, etc. I'm pretty sure as a standard these breeds will not work in Schutzhund, ring sport etc. I'm sure there are excpetions to the rule! But I'm interested in knowing if these breeds really have true guardian aspects and what is their natural follow through if an intruder were to stumble on ones property. You read stories but one always wonders if the stories are true!

Thanks


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Charles Wrenn said:


> I've recently been reading about these dogs and will admitt that I have never heard of any of these dogs until recently. Does anyone have any experiences with these breeds? True Working ability, guardian qualities, etc. I'm pretty sure as a standard these breeds will not work in Schutzhind, ring sport etc. I'm sure there are excpetions to the rule! But I'm interested in knowing if these breeds really have true guardian aspects and what is their natural follow through if an intruder were to stumble on ones property. You read stories but one always wonders if the stories are true!
> 
> Thanks


I am quite sure that there are individual dogs in all of these breeds that will be functional. All of these breeds, as in any breed, come with a lot of hype...I neve heard of a Boz shepherd til I saw it on here, so not sure what the hype is for them.

It is my belief that the hype, is based somewhat in reality, and that you could find dogs of these breeds that would live up to the hype...That does not mean if you go out and buy one, that it will be that dog...

There are individuals of the aformentioned breeds that are functional, that is all I can say...what I can't say is how common they would be for the breed, that depends on a lot of factors...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i think you are out of luck
i think the people that have these dogs and are VERY familiar with what they can and can't do NATURALLY - don't have an internet connection 

i'm in your category....the only dog that is even close to the breeds you mentioned that i have ever seen and touched are Tosa-kens here in Japan, and most of the owners were "yaks", fwiw
- most of their "working" jobs i've seen consisted of pulling around heavy tires and good natured body slamming with their mates
- so my knowledge of Tosas doesn't amount to much either


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

I owned a Boerboel. He was a nervy as hell. Dangerous actually. 140 lbs of fear biter. Especially anyone under 4 ft. Had to be put down at a young age. From what I understand, after speaking to the Boerboel people willing to be honest, nerve issues are fairly common in Boerboels. Breeder offered me a replacement dog. Didn't take it. Will never, ever consider another one.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

doc that helped CO's become the new big thing about 8 years ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EujeBI2edis


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> doc that helped CO's become the new big thing about 8 years ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EujeBI2edis


 
I don't like dogs with that kind of drive at all. Fila's, CO's etc. They're always angry over nothing.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tracy Touzjian said:


> I owned a Boerboel. He was a nervy as hell. Dangerous actually. 140 lbs of fear biter. Especially anyone under 4 ft. Had to be put down at a young age. From what I understand, after speaking to the Boerboel people willing to be honest, nerve issues are fairly common in Boerboels. Breeder offered me a replacement dog. Didn't take it. Will never, ever consider another one.


What breed do you have now? If you get a bad one you gonna ever consider another one?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I don't like dogs with that kind of drive at all. Fila's, CO's etc. They're always angry over nothing.


Here we go again - stupid, superficial evaluations.........

Filas are often owned by people who want something to decorate their garden and guard it. They do absolutely nothing in the way of training.

We got a Fila from a breeder in Germany who wasn't interested in owning aggressive dogs and as she owned a riding stables, most of her Filas accompanied her on her horse rides. She let us enter a paddock and let out two Filas. We ignored them until they came up to us and let us stroke them, so we earned the right to buy one:-D

As every dog we own, we trialled the Fila. His tracking and search square prowess was fit to be seen. I took him every where with me in the first year and he was a terrific companion until his death at 14,5 years.

Not saying it's a piece of cake but worth the effort.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> I don't like dogs with that kind of drive at all. Fila's, CO's etc. They're always angry over nothing.


Ever own a dog from either breed? 

That may be a true statement about some of those dogs, but how many have you owned or been around to make this blanket assessment?

I had a German Shepherd that was always angry too...


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Do a search on youtube for "workingbb", that's Tashi's page from here on the board. Tons of good borebol videos.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Ever own a dog from either breed?
> 
> That may be a true statement about some of those dogs, but how many have you owned or been around to make this blanket assessment?
> 
> I had a German Shepherd that was always angry too...


 
I've stll got one!!


----------



## Tracy Touzjian (Jan 5, 2010)

Brian, I have an American Bulldog now. Good one I think. Gene pool in the Boerboel is too small for me to go fishing again. Probably would for a Bulldog though. 

Ya know, come to think of it..... Guess I should never say never. I'm familiar with Tashis dogs and have talked with her on a couple of occasions. Seen all her videos. If she offered me a young adult, with super strong nerve, I may bite...


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Pit bull and AB seem to be the top of the bully breeds I remember talking to tom ritchie at a trial about his experience training AB's and bandogs (lucero/etc) 15 or so years ago when I was researching .......he said AB


----------



## drew sterner (Aug 26, 2011)

Matt Grosch said:


> doc that helped CO's become the new big thing about 8 years ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EujeBI2edis



i hate these "documentaries" about different dog breeds. They are so skewed and edited to make every dog look a certain way. Of course they pick the owner thats a buck thirty, because it makes the dog look cooler when he pulls the guy down the street. I saw nothing on that video that would lead me to believe that dog is any more aggressive than an average working gsd.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tracy Touzjian said:


> Brian, I have an American Bulldog now. Good one I think. Gene pool in the Boerboel is too small for me to go fishing again. Probably would for a Bulldog though.
> 
> Ya know, come to think of it..... Guess I should never say never. I'm familiar with Tashis dogs and have talked with her on a couple of occasions. Seen all her videos. If she offered me a young adult, with super strong nerve, I may bite...


Tracy I have a couple of really nice boerboels. It wasn't just blind luck it took several years to get them. You are right tiny gene pool and even tinier with working examples. I like your AB too!!


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

So I decided to youtube Boz Shepherd and Fila Guard Dog and this is exactly the kind of sh*t I expected to find. 

Exactly the kind to stupid ass trainer doing exactly the stupid ass kind of thing I expected. 

The dogs were exactly as I'd expect them to be. 

Congratulations these idiots are well on their way to having a giant sized liability.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Deu2IJFx2b0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPlKE7JIiic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3gzNpX9N78

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOpZb_6Br0k&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## drew sterner (Aug 26, 2011)

James Degale said:


> So I decided to youtube Boz Shepherd and Fila Guard Dog and this is exactly the kind of sh*t I expected to find.
> 
> Exactly the kind to stupid ass trainer doing exactly the stupid ass kind of thing I expected.
> 
> ...



exactly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

drew sterner said:


> exactly.


expect any different from you tubing guard dogs of the breeds?


----------



## drew sterner (Aug 26, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> expect any different from you tubing guard dogs of the breeds?



you have another source? but no, thats about par.


----------



## Hugo Forno (Apr 15, 2009)

James Degale said:


> So I decided to youtube Boz Shepherd and Fila Guard Dog and this is exactly the kind of sh*t I expected to find.
> 
> Exactly the kind to stupid ass trainer doing exactly the stupid ass kind of thing I expected.
> 
> ...


That Boz Shepherd was mine and was a pice of sh*t. I gave it to a friend as a pet. I have a few CAOs and COs with very good guard skills.

BTW, what about this Fila I found in internet, good potential:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGVbFHl3EJs&feature=player_embedded

hugo


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I had thought the CAO's looked more interesting than the CO's


Hugo Forno said:


> That Boz Shepherd was mine and was a pice of sh*t. I gave it to a friend as a pet. I have a few CAOs and COs with very good guard skills.
> 
> BTW, what about this Fila I found in internet, good potential:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hugo Forno said:


> That Boz Shepherd was mine and was a pice of sh*t. I gave it to a friend as a pet. I have a few CAOs and COs with very good guard skills.
> 
> BTW, what about this Fila I found in internet, good potential:
> 
> ...


 
Where do you see the good potential?


----------

